# 802.1x open source authenticator



## turner (May 12, 2012)

*H*i there,


*P*lease someone help me. *I'm* trying to replace the *C*isco switch with a laptop with freeBSD FreeBSD OS. *F*riends told me hostapd can be used but *I'm* so new to freeBSD FreeBSD and *I* don*'*t know how to configure hostapd. *C*an anyone help with a very step-by-step configuration guide?


----------



## da1 (May 12, 2012)

Read Google.


----------



## ondra_knezour (May 12, 2012)

Found this one on first page of Google, but is little dated. For overview, check FreeBSD Handbook chapter on wireless and hostapd() and hostapd.conf() man pages.


----------



## turner (May 13, 2012)

Thank you so much, ondra knezour.

I've just set the configuration like this:

```
interface=eth0

driver=wired

logger_syslog=-1               
logger_syslog_level=2          
logger_stdout=-1               
logger_stdout_level=2

dump_file=/tmp/hostapd.dump

ctrl_interface=/var/run/hostapd

ctrl_interface_group=0

ieee8021x=1

eapol_key_index_workaround=0

eap_server=1

own_ip_addr=192.168.0.40

auth_server_addr=192.168.0.23         
auth_server_port=1812                  
auth_server_shared_secret=secret

acct_server_addr=192.168.0.23         
acct_server_port=1813                 
acct_server_shared_secret=secret
```

*F*irst tell me if *I* set the configuration in the right way? *P*lease help me with the following problem: and *I* have error like this: 
	
	



```
invalid/unknown driver 'wired'
```
*I* try driver=hostap, driver=none and driver=n180211 but the error still remains 
	
	



```
invalid/unknown driver
```


----------



## ondra_knezour (May 13, 2012)

Looks like there is not driver option in current hostapd.conf() file.


----------



## turner (May 13, 2012)

*T*hanks again.

*I* test this configuration on Linux with no problems. *I*t seems that this configuration works with Linux but not FreeBSD. Do you know what is the configuration for FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2012)

Read the hostapd.conf(5) man page. The tool works differently on Linux compared to FreeBSD.


----------



## turner (May 16, 2012)

*T*hanks SirDice. *C*an you please tell me the difference. *W*hat is the extra configuration in FreeBSD compared to Linux?


----------

